# Cabrito/Goat Meat Source?



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Does anyone have source for Cabrito? I've inquired at a few Mexican Meat Markets in the League City/Galveston area but as of yet no luck. Any 2Coolers raise meat goats?

Thanks.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

You'd think La Michocana would have it? They have good stuff in there.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Angler2407 said:


> You'd think La Michocana would have it? They have good stuff in there.


the one is Stafford usually has it.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Angler2407 said:


> You'd think La Michocana would have it? They have good stuff in there.


Thanks. I spoke with people at both the TC and Galveston locations. Perhaps I need to visit them in person.


----------



## marty x valley boy (Apr 4, 2005)

*cabrito*

Mi Tienda in Pasadena has them. They are on the corner of Spencer and Shaver. the phone # is 713-941-7550 I think Fiesta has them also.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you might try HEB - I thought I saw it at my local store last week.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll do a little more leg work on it today.


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I like to buy the pre-marinated fajitas at La Michocana. But this weekend I got some of the marinated chicken wings. Far out! Pick up some of those too. They have legs & breasts, ect., as well.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Angler2407 said:


> I like to buy the pre-marinated fajitas at La Michocana. But this weekend I got some of the marinated chicken wings. Far out! Pick up some of those too. They have legs & breasts, ect., as well.


those chicken wings are killer.

Try your Indopak type places for goat also.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

They ave it at those bihal alla halal meat markets.

I would try a Carneceria, The HEB Mi Tienda had them a while back in Pasadena


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*goat*

there used to be a place on makawa rd, between orem and airport that had it, very fresh. i'll get the name and address next time i go by.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

You could do it like I guy I use to know would get it....

Go down to a local, but a goat, tie it up to a tree, break out your bow, climb in your stand in the back yard.... *TWANG*.... then clean and eat!!


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

there is a guy off 28 and Hwy 6 who has live ones and he will process them for you.. He is USDA certified and the prices are reasonable.. one of my friends has his number.. pm me and I can send you the number hopefully tomorrow... he will even cut it for you in pieces on his saw....


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I meant off 288 and Hwy 6


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*gone*



smooth move said:


> there used to be a place on makawa rd, between orem and airport that had it, very fresh. i'll get the name and address next time i go by.


 went by the place on makawa,no longer there.


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

Heb will custom order what you want at the meat counter. Ask for the meat dept mgr. Be prepared as it is between 5.99 and 8.99 per lb. We bought some for a BBQ cookoff and swore never again.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

When buying cabrito,try to get some that is still feeding milk..before it hits the pasture.One of the best!!

RL


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

I wanted to follow up on this thread and add some comments for anyone looking to buy some goat meat. For those interested in finding and cooking with goat:

Best price I've found: $3.49/lb Mexican Meat Market (fm517 & I45s), Fiesta (I45 and Edgebook) $4.99, Hong Kong Meat Market (Scaresdale) $5.29/lb


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

I did purchase some goat meat, a hind quarter to slow cook in my version of an Indian Goat Vindaloo. Vindaloo is actually Goan, a Portuguese colony, on the south west coast of India. Blah, blah. Currently marinating is the goat cubed in 1 inches chunks, in a paste made up of cardamom, chilli's, garlic, vinegar, ginger, cumin, turmeric. 

Overnight and will report back tomorrow.


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well how was it?


----------

